# Liver Shunt Surgery Tuesday



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi, our 15 month old little girl has been diagnosed with a liver shunt. We found out after a large bladder stone was discovered (boood in urine). 

Shayna had no other symptons except she topped out at a cute 3 lbs. She is otherwise very happy and full of life, sweet, caring and happy.

Unfortunately, our breeder denies any knowledge of ever having heard of a Liver Shunt from any of her litters and denies that it is genetic, which it is.

I would like to hear if anybody else has had the surgery done. The procedure will attempt to use the ring method that expands over a few days. M<y biggest concern is that once the blood to the shunt is blocked off, the path to the liver and the atrophied liver itself will not be able to handle the new bloodflow since she is sooo tine. Also, on her x-rays, the liver is barely there.

The surgery will cost $5000 plus we already speant about $2000 in tests. 
My family is incredibly attached to Shayna and she is one of the family now, I would hate for her not to come out of this procedure.

Any insite would be appreciated from people's experiences (already read everything on the web).

Thanks,

Jordan


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have no experience with this but my heart goes out to you and your precious Shayna. I hope and pray that there is a positive outcome.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I have no worthy input but to say I will be praying for your little one.
Im sure you researched and know you are at the best place and they have had success.
I know the $$$ is another big decision. I spent close to that on my 1st malt Star, it was not a liver issue.
Please let us know how things are going.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hugs for you and prayers for Shayna.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, I'm so sorry







I have no idea about this. Only thing I can do is pray for her and hope you find a good solution


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I feel for you all. I had a little yorkie (2.5 lbs) who died of LS last year. LS surely is hereditary and shame on that breeder for denying it. You really need to share her name so others won't have to endure this terrible suffering and expense. 

Sometimes LS can be managed through medication when there is no alternative..at least for awhile.

Terry Shumsky did so much in raising funds and awareness for this terrible disease. LS is prevalent in yorkies, which she loved. She started the Fanny Mae foundation for LS years ago and to this day, even

after her passing, it goes on. 

I wish your sweet baby well and please let us know how she does.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry you have to deal with this... and have no experience with this problem but Be assured your little girl will be in my prayers !


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am very, very sorry that your family is going through this problem. I hope that the surgery will give your pup what it needs. I'll be thinking of her.....

I, too, feel like you should be getting some emotional support from your breeder. Maltese are predisposed to liver shunts and the breeder should be concerned and may need to re-examine some aspects of her breeding program. 

I have also had a maltese with a serious illness. Mine did not have a surgery option so at least you have that available. It is a miserable, frightening thing to go through and my heart goes out to you.....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im sorry ur baby has to go through with this..ur breeder should really be supporting u in some way









so i assume they have already determined it is a surgical shunt if she is having surgery...i have seen a few shunt surgeries..one on a tiny yorkie, a jack russel, a maltese, and 2 cats. the ones who did the best were those who were not real sick from the shunt and were otherwise healthy. the ameroid ring is the method we used in school, and i believe it is the best out there... i wish ur baby the best and if u need n e thing please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry that your baby has a liver shunt







It's good that it's able to be repaired surgically, though. I have a yorkie who has a liver shunt, but his cannot be repaired...It's intrahepatic and they suspect MVD. There is a wonderful group on yahoo pet groups, that you can join, for people who have dogs with liver shunts/mvd. They are extremely knowledgable and will help answer any questions you may have. They also have a link called "files" that has a wealth of information. I have learned so much from everyone on there. If I may ask, where is your baby having the surgery?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Shayna. I'll be praying.



Joy


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's the link to the group I mentioned in my earlier post. Please join! I think you will find that it is very helpful







http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Liver_S...nd_MVD_Support/


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I think the breeder should refund the money you paid for your pup. 

It's a shame she knows so little about the health issues in our breed, or is unwilling to accept responsibility for it coming from her dogs.


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for everybody's support. The breeder is a member of the Canadian Kennel Club and also shows dogs. coincidentally she got out of breeding Maltese and now only does Chinese Crested. She did email me that she is concerned and wants the medical files. She was very quick to accuse our vet and surgeons of scamming us. But the x-rays and ultrasounds were very clear. 

She has no other symptons other than these 4: Lack of appetite, stunted growth, sleeps a lot and the large bladder stone which is a result of amonia crystals. She does, however eat when we put in some small treat into her food and she is very smart and playful. 

Our biggest fear is 2 things. Will the ring fit? It only comes in 2 sizes. And, will the vessel leading to the liver and the liver itself be able to handle the new blood flow. If not, the pressure will kill her after surgery. 

I'll check out the Yahoo forum. Here's a photo from today; http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...si&img=7032 you can't tell but she is just under 3 lbs and is 16 months old.

Thanks,

Jordan


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Jordan,
Thanks for posting more info. Is a specialist treating your girl? And have you had a 2nd opinion about the surgery? I will hope for the very best possible outcome......


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it is a risky surgery...but she is a good candidate most of these surgeries are on very tiny animals b/c most have stunted growth. im sure they will have her hooked up to lots of monitors to watch her pressures and make sure she has good chances of pulling through with out difficulty. we will be thinking of u two on tueday


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Thanks for everybody's support. The breeder is a member of the Canadian Kennel Club and also shows dogs. coincidentally she got out of breeding Maltese and now only does Chinese Crested. She did email me that she is concerned and wants the medical files. She was very quick to accuse our vet and surgeons of scamming us. But the x-rays and ultrasounds were very clear.
> 
> She has no other symptons other than these 4: Lack of appetite, stunted growth, sleeps a lot and the large bladder stone which is a result of amonia crystals. She does, however eat when we put in some small treat into her food and she is very smart and playful.
> 
> ...


What a little sweetie she is...I'm wishing you all the very best. I really have no advice--I'd just pursue it with the breeder--don't be fooled by her trying to blameshift and her showing "concern" I would even threaten to contact CKC, etc. It's tough sometimes to draw the line but first and foremost it was a business transaction that she did not deliver to your satisfaction and may have even been dishonest about--try to put any personal feelings you have towards her aside and look at it that way. I'm sorry about your expenses as well--that is a hardship--I hope the breeder will compensate you. Best of luck and please keep us updated...


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

After our vet got the bloodwork results and found the bladder stone, she sent us to see an Internal specialist, Dr. Allan Norris from http://www.vectoronto.com/VECmar24.swf in downtown Toronto.

In Ontario, you have 2 choices, this hospital downtown Toronto or Guelph University about an hour outside.

We felt VERY pleased with Dr. Norris and he was very straight forward and positive that it was what it was and that surgery at their clinic was the best option. He got us a quote (like getting a car repair quote) and it seemed more like a financial decision (which it isn't) on whether to do the surgery. I don't think a second opinion, in this case is warranted since the ultrasound showed the shunt and the stone. There are really no medicinal cures other than surgery (yes you can control it with medicine for a while, but living with no liver is pretty-much a death sentence).

As for the breeder, she is taking no blame. It is hard to prove that she knowingly bred pups with liver shunts, although she used that sire for a number of litters...who knows how many had shunts. She is registered with the CKC, she shows dogs and is a well known breeder in Ontario. I don't expect her to refund us anything and I won't sue her just as an obstatrician can't "guarantee" the health of a baby. But, if she knew the sire had the gene she had the responsibility not to breed it...at this point, I'm not going to argue with her. Unfortunately we chose this breeder to avoid these kind of problems and believed you get what you paid for, so we paid a shockingly large sum for our Shayna...you never know.

Jordan


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so pleased to hear that you have a good deal of faith in your specialist. It sounds like he is on top of things so you should try really hard not to worry (to the extent that that is possible!). 

I also know what it is like to have gone through all the right steps to get a maltese that will not have health problems....then you have a problem and it seems so unfair. I don't think that one can hold the breeder responsible for everything that happens. What seperates a good breeder from the rest, though, is in what they do when they find out that there is a problem. I was very pleased by the reaction and concern from the breeders that I was involved with. They talked to their vets, they checked in on Sassy regularly, and they stopped breeding the sire and dam, at least until they could get more info.....I can't say enough for how pleased I was with their response. Maybe your breeder really hasn't ever had a liver shunt show up in a puppy.....but she has now and what is she going to do to make sure that other people don't have to go through what you are dealing with?

I'm so glad that you are coming here and getting some support from SM. We are all behind you and pulling for your girl!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Jordan,

I will say some special prayers for your little one. She is darling. My Cameo is similar in size. I have never had a dog with a shunt, but my Clancy had a liver problem in her senior years. 

I really find it frustrating that so many breeders overlook or deny these kind of health issues in the breed and it is especially frustrating to have tried to do everything right in terms of looking for a reputable breeder and still end up dealing with this kind of situation.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your little girl with LS.. All of this could have been avoided with a simple blood panel being done before you bought her. I wish her all the best and hope the surgery goes wonderfully.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

ya'll will be in our prayers. Wishing you the best. Sounds like she's in capable hands. Please keep us updated.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Jordan,

Shayna and you will be in my thoughts and prayers. In November 2002 our rescue group took in Mack, a Maltese brought to his vet clinic to be euthanized because he had a liver shunt. His owner could not afford the surgery to repair it. The vet clinic called us and luckily we had both the funds and a foster home available. This little guy was in very tough shape, was about 18 mos. old, was skin and bones, had a bladder stone, was already blocked, and the vet clinic was able to flush the stone back up into the bladder as a temporary means of providing relief. We transported Mack to Angell Animal Medical Center in Boston, they did ultrasounds and a complete evaluation and said they felt the shunt could be repaired. Mack survived the surgery and within 3 days was acting like he had never been sick a day in his life. He is alive and well and full of energy, eats a special diet (Hill's L/D) and will most likely live a long and healthy life.

As for the breeding aspect of your situation, liver shunt IS a genetic condition. What is known is that it is a polygenic trait and both the sire and the dam must be carriers of the "bad genes" to produce a liver shunt puppy. Unfortunately, what IS NOT known is how many genes are involved and there is no genetic marker identified so no available testing that can be done prior to breeding. Sadly, the only way a breeder has of knowing whether a dog or bitch is a carrier is by producing a liver shunt puppy. While your breeder may not have been able to prevent producing a liver shunt puppy, had she or had you had a bile acid test run on the puppy before you purchased her, in all likelihood the bile acid numbers would have been so high as to indicate a shunt.

I will hope and pray for the best for you and Shayna.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I have a baby with liver problems & after an ultrasound and a liver biopsy, I still don't have a definitive diagnosis. I'm glad you do and I'm glad it fixable. It's very encouraging to hear about little Mack and what a good life he is living now. JMM (Jackie) has been a wealth of information for me about liver dogs--she has had several. You might want to do a search and read some of the previous posts, very informative and lots of good links to some great websites.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Jordan,

You and Shayna will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. 



Joy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Jordan, I know this is probably a big imposition - but when you are able will you come and let us know how Shayna is doing. I'll be checking all day for news, and I'm positive that I won't be alone. Best of luck for a successful surgery tomorrow.

Susan


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll be thinking of you and your baby...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers to you and Shayna.
















I will be anxious to read an update as soon as you can give us one.


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

So the surgery occurred today around 1pm by Dr. Miller and dr. Allan Norris at VEC in Toronto. Shayna is resting well but unfortunately they were not able to use the ameroid ring method because of where the shunt was, the position and size. They had to do a full ligation of the shunt which immediately send the full bloodflow to the liver instead of gradually over a number of days.

They say that it looks like the portal vein to her liver is a decent size and can handle the bloodflow. Her liver is extremely tiny though. I need to see her make it through the night and through tomorrow to feel confident that it was a success.

They removed a "big honking stone" from her bladder. The doctor couldn't believe the size and said she must have been very uncomfortable. It has been sent off to the lab but they don't expect it to be anything other than the amnia crystal build up.

Here's a picture of her post surgery. She's doped up but opened her eyes but was too stoned to react, which is fine. http://splashblog.com/silverberg/?albumid=...;preview=591009



Jordan


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG! Thanks for posting. I'll be cotinuing to think of you all and will pray that she hangs in there. Go little Shayna!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thanks for the update. She looks so precious and I hope that the surgery was a success. I can imagine how worried you are..


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i will be thinking of her tonight and hope all goes well...glad shes done well so far


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, that picture of precious little Shayna made me cry. Such a terrible thing for such a baby to have to go through. Thank heavens she found her forever home with you and you were able to do this for her. I pray she lives a long happy life!

Seeing that picture makes me angry, too. Shame on your breeder for taking no responsibilty for this. I can't imagine continuing to breed Shayna's parents dogs and risk this again.


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

The breeder is a well known breeder in Ontario. I've asked her to call her many other customers but doubt she will. She no longer breeds maltese's but breeds another breed now. 

What do people think should be my responsibility re: the breeder and what is the rule of thumb for the responsibilty of the breeder when this happens? 

Although this was not a financial decision for us, it is still a tremendous burden. Shayna cost us $1,800 plus we are over $6,000 in medical fees so far. Should the breeder at least not offer us the $1,800? We will sacrifice in order to pay these bills, there was never any question.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sending my best thoughts and prayers to Shayna.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That is such a tough question. You've had Shayna about a year. At what point did you discover the problem? I am so thankful that your family is able to shoulder this burden with or without the breeders help.

Did you sign a contract when you purchased Shayna and what did that contract say about health related issues?

I mentioned in an earlier post that your breeder really may not have ever had a liver shunt show up. The fact that she is no longer breeding Maltese is sort of concerning - wonder what made her abandon the breed? Most maltese people that I know of are absolutely devoted to the breed. 

In the absence of a contract which spells out her obligation to you regarding an inherited condition - I think that she has a moral obligation to you at least. Some diseases are difficult to prove genetic. Liver shunt is well documented to be a genetic problem with maltese. Her refusal to acknowledge this is unfortunate. Do I think she should pay for the entire surgery - probably not. BUT, It would be most generous on her part to offer to refund the money that you paid so that you could apply it to Shayna's hospital bills. These are just my opinions. I sure am thankful that you could do this for Shayna!


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree with you. She did offer a health guarantee of 60 days I believe. I'm not looking to sue or have her pay for the surgery but a refund would help with the financial burden...however, I don't see that happening. 

Right now we are focussed on getting Shayna better and home.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i would have ur veterinarian write a letter to ur breeder stating that this is a conginital problem and that this could not be seen on the first exam. yadda yadda. ur vet will know the details to write. ur vet will not state in the letter u should get ur money back...it isnt ur vets place but if it is in ur contract then u should ask for it and use this letter as proof. we have written many letters like this to breeders w/o asking for the money and the breeders tend to refund the money anyways if they want to keep their name clean


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update. We always worry when one of those little ones his having surgery. I hope all goes well from now on.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I will be thinking of Shayna and praying that she makes a full recovery


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Jordan,

Thanks for the update. Many prayers are still being said at our house for your little Shayna. If she recovers as well and as quickly as our little rescue Mack did, all I can say is "watch out!" Mack's owner said that he was a quiet laid back dog all of his life, low energy level, etc. All I can think is that he must have felt lousy all of his life up until the surgery because once he recuperated he was like a wild child with endless energy, stamina, and playfulness. His owners still take him for a 30 minute walk every morning and again every evening just to give him an outlet for all his energy.

Despite what your contract says, I would like to think that your breeder would be a decent enough human being to refund you the purchase price.

GO SHAYNA!!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and lets just pray the breeder does the right thing by you and your familey. God Bless you all.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our best to your Baby for a full recovery.


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

Just spoke with Dr. Norris, Shayna's doing great! Sitting up, eating a little. He thinks she is pretty much out of the woods. Portal hypertension would most likely occur in the first 12 hours but can still happen within 48 hours post op. She's happy and they will move her out of icu today at some point. We may have her back home Friday night if there are no complications.

Pics at www.splashblog.com/silverberg (not sure how you guys add all those fancy pics so you'll need to go to my blog...also you can see a cute Maltese I ran into while in Peru).

Thanks for everyone's thoughts and prayers! So far so good.

Jordan


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Just spoke with Dr. Norris, Shayna's doing great! Sitting up, eating a little. He thinks she is pretty much out of the woods. Portal hypertension would most likely occur in the first 12 hours but can still happen within 48 hours post op. She's happy and they will move her out of icu today at some point. We may have her back home Friday night if there are no complications.
> 
> Pics at www.splashblog.com/silverberg (not sure how you guys add all those fancy pics so you'll need to go to my blog...also you can see a cute Maltese I ran into while in Peru).
> 
> ...


I'm so very glad that things are going well. I hope they continue!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I just saw this thread and wanted you to know that I will be praying for Shayna's complete recovery! She is a little doll.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so pleased to see little Shayna is doing so well







I will keep praying that she makes a full and speedy recovery, it's just wonderful to see that she is improving so quickly after her surgery, bless her little heart


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so pleased to see this newest update. Keep up the great recovery Shayna and we want to hear more good news from you!!!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've been afraid to read this thread the last couple of days. I'm so glad I did and that Shayna has gotten through the surgery! I hope today brings more good news. Bless her little heart, I will remember her in pray.


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

Shayna got moved out of icu tonight. She's eating, sitting and wagging her tail when people come to see her. They are lowering her pain meds and lowering her dextrose i.v.

Next 48 hours will be key and then we are out of the woods.

www.splashblog.com/silverberg

Jordan


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for updating us. I hope good things continue to happen for Shayna.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Shayna got moved out of icu tonight. She's eating, sitting and wagging her tail when people come to see her. They are lowering her pain meds and lowering her dextrose i.v.
> 
> Next 48 hours will be key and then we are out of the woods.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that's a good sign, moving her out of ICU. Continued prayers and positive thoughts to you and darling Shayna.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm glad to hear things are going well so far. I surely do wish that baby well.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Shayna got moved out of icu tonight. She's eating, sitting and wagging her tail when people come to see her. They are lowering her pain meds and lowering her dextrose i.v.
> 
> Next 48 hours will be key and then we are out of the woods.
> 
> ...



She is darling.







We are still saying prayers for your little angel.







She sounds like a real trooper.


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

I am so happy to read that so far so good with your little baby! Prayers are continuing so please keep us posted.

As someone who shares her life with a MVD dog (and wouldn't trade her for anything), topics that touch on liver shunts and any genetic liver issues immediately take on a special interest for me. I have my own personal issues with breeders and their guarantees. While it might be the right thing for your breeder to step up to the plate here and help you with this expense, I think you know in your heart that won't happen. She is your baby and a very, very lucky little girl to have you to take care of her. 

I pray and hope her health continues to improve -- I wish you much strength and also send a big hug







and a "thank you" for being the one to take the steps you have. 

Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope Shayna continues to do well & has a complete recovery.


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

Shayna's continueing to recover well. Getting off the pain meds today and other monitors. Coming home tomorrow. 

In 2 weeks we will know if the liver is functioning, but the plumbing is in place. It's still a concern because her liver was so tiny. But so far so good. We are looking forward to her coming home.

Jordan


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great news!!














Will continue to keep little Shayna in my prayers.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So glad to read this. We will hope for good liver function!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad to hear she's doing well







And I pray she continues too! Thank God she had a mommy and daddy who love her unconditionally and could get her the help she so needed. What a joyful Easter present to be able to take her home on Good Friday! Thank you so much for continuing to update


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so happy Shayna is recovering and doing well.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm happy Shayna is doing so well! You go girl!


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

Shayna is home! She is not herself yet, just lying in her bed most of time. She was shivering quite a lot until about an hour after she ate (low protein canned). Now she is resting comfortably.

The Dr. gave us 2 antibiotics and some tremadol for pain. Her stitcheds are internal so no major scar or anything to remove. 

The plumbing is now in place and the surgeons did their job. Whether her liver is working will not be known until a bile acid test is done in 60 days. Other than that she is doing fine. I really think everybody's prayers and thoughts helped.

If anybody has had a sub 3lb Maltese with this condition and has had this surgery, please let me know if the liver began functioning normally afterwards. It would put my mind at ease since the internist kept pointing out how tiny the liver was.\\Again thanks so much for all the well wishes, it looks like she pulled through fantastically and the surgeons at VES in Toronto did a great job.

Thanks,

Jordan


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Shayna is home! She is not herself yet, just lying in her bed most of time. She was shivering quite a lot until about an hour after she ate (low protein canned). Now she is resting comfortably.
> 
> The Dr. gave us 2 antibiotics and some tremadol for pain. Her stitcheds are internal so no major scar or anything to remove.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update, I've been wondering how Shayna is doing. I'm so glad she's home and doing well.



Joy


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hoping that little Shayna continues to do well.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update. My wish for you is to enjoy every day of the next 60 without worrying about Shayna's liver. I know this is easier said than done....I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad to come and see the surgery went well and your little girl is home. I certainly will continue prayers that her little liver functions well!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you so much for your update on Shayna, it's great that she is home and resting comfortably







I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers that each day will show signs of her full recovery


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Marin has Milk Thistle as it's main ingedient. I now give that to Lady, but when I first started amost seven years ago, not that many people had heard of giving it to dogs so I used to get it at the health food store.

Here is another article for you about it's benefits:

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...ilk_thistle.htm

Here is a link to the recipe for Dr. Dodds Liver Cleansing Diet that it recommended in that article:

http://www.canine-epilepsy.com/Liver%20cleansing%20diet.htm


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

It's great that Shayna is home and seems to be resting comfortably. I'm sure now that she's home her recovery will quicken. I hope and pray for you to get the most positive news from the vet about her liver.


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

Shayna's been doing really good. There has been some strange things though that maybe somebody can shed light on (we have a call into the vet).

Firstly, she sometimes exhibits a strong twitching of one of her legs (not always the same leg), awake and asleep. Only for about a couple hours/day.

She has become more hypoglyscemic, I think, because she begins to shiver and then once she eats, she stops.

As of yesterday, she has stopped eating and drinking all together, even the new food (Hills KD until I get LD), which she LOVES. She won't eat even though she has eaten fine since post-surgery. She will eat some small amounts of shredded cheese out of your hand but not interested in the food from her bowl all of the sudden. 

No obvious signs of blood hemorageing (gums turn red after pressing).

Why would she stop eating?

Thanks,

Jordan


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh no.....I'm sure you must be very worried. Maybe she is just having a off day and will have her appetite back tomorrow. I hope the vet can see her today!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Jordan, have you called the vet? These symptoms may be part of the pain involved in healing or something else. I would call the vet to make sure. I know the healing process is very painful for this surgery.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Oh I'm so sorry she is having a bad day. I hope Brit is right & that the change is due to pain related to the surgery which can be managed. Please keep us updated. My prayers are with you.</span>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am sorry little Shayna is having a bad day, I also would call the vet just to make sure all is ok, it could be just healing pain and perhaps the meds she is taking are dulling her appetite a little. I really hope she improves really quickly and heads into a full recovery


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

So sorry your baby is having a bad day...Maybe the food is making her feel bad? Miko (my liver compromised yorkie) just had surgery to remove bladder stones, and the vet put him on Hill's u/d...He loved it the first few days, but I started noticing that he has head pressing after meals, but I didn't think it was the food. Well, he started refusing food and water completely, and he didn't eat for a whole day...The next morning, I fed him the u/d again, and he had a seizure...Needless to say, we switched his food back to Royal Canin Hepatic LS 14, which is what he was on before the surgery, and he has been fine ever since. Some foods just don't agree with some dogs. Maybe you can ask your vet if there's another food that you could feed your baby... The RC Hepatic works really well for most people with liver shunts/mvd. I hope all of the symtoms she's experiencing are simply part of the recover period?? Please let us know what your vet says...I'm thinking about Shayna, and praying for her!!!


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

That;s very interesting. She did love her food the first few days (Hill k/d). I've ordered Hills L/d which is what the specialist recommended but none of the vets had it in stock. I should have it tomorrow or the next day.

We spoke to the internist/vet and he said it could be a number of factors but thought maybe the tremadol could be it so we stopped giving it to her. She doesn't seem to be in any pain. She does get these twitching episodes as she dozes off. It does sound like what you experienced.

Maybe the LD will be better for her. If not, I'll look at the Royal Canin or other low protein.

On the positive side she is excited when people come over, lots of kisses and tail wagging. She seems to have her personality back but is still not eating and is sleeping a lot!

We even tried putting some people food in her bowl like cheerios, she ate one cheerio and left the rest. 

She could be backed up. Dr. doesn't think it's portal hypertension or hemoraging as that would have happened in the first couple of days.

So we'll wait and see.

Thanks for the food advise, that's a huge help.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I will continue to pray for you baby.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We sending prayers and positive thoughts that you baby will be better very, very soon.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Praying for Shayna's fast recovery.








Please keep us updated when you can.


----------



## mimicoco (Apr 3, 2007)

I have just read this thread.

I hope Shanya will make a fast and full recovery.

Shanya will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Ikue


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I'm praying for you today as well.

Take care and post as soon as you can.


Jennfier


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

sending prayers


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

Shayna ate this morning. Big poop. Must have over eaten and needed a day or two off. I think she is on to a full recovery. Still sleeping a lot but it's only been 1 week since surgery. No pain meds, none needed. Still a few strange twitches as she sleeps that weren't there before (leg, eye) but not full seizures.

Concerning the breeder, she is not taking any responsibility. Is there an organization to warn others about a breeder who has bred pups with this condition and need to have their babies tested? I have not been able to find one. I would like to tell the other owners to have the bile acid test done since I highly doubt our Shayna was the only one affected by this congential condition which is a result of the DNA of the sire and bitch.

She is not going to give us any financial refunds although she does have a guarantee, I guess that means a replacement dog (not an option).


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Shayna ate this morning. Big poop. Must have over eaten and needed a day or two off. I think she is on to a full recovery. Still sleeping a lot but it's only been 1 week since surgery. No pain meds, none needed. Still a few strange twitches as she sleeps that weren't there before (leg, eye) but not full seizures.
> 
> Concerning the breeder, she is not taking any responsibility. Is there an organization to warn others about a breeder who has bred pups with this condition and need to have their babies tested? I have not been able to find one. I would like to tell the other owners to have the bile acid test done since I highly doubt our Shayna was the only one affected by this congential condition which is a result of the DNA of the sire and bitch.
> 
> She is not going to give us any financial refunds although she does have a guarantee, I guess that means a replacement dog (not an option).[/B]




You can report this breeder to the LS foundations. Dr.Karen Tobias (I think she's at the U of TN) is one of the great vets who has done hundreds of these LS surgeries. I would start there. I'm sure they can give you some more information.
www.vet.utk.edu/faculty/tobias.shtml


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

What a great report to wake up to. Go Shayna!

As to the breeder, I'm really sorry that she is not more concerned and I feel for all the other little puppies that could be affected. Maybe this is why she is no longer breeding Maltese. The only thing that I can suggest is that you post warnings on as many maltese boards as possible to warn people that anyone who owns a dog from this particular kennel might want to keep a close watch on the dog's health and anyone who plans to purchase a future dog might want to request testing. I would be very careful not to word it in such a way to place blame. Just state the facts. I don't know if it would do any good to report her to the AMA, but I guess you could write them a letter also.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How is Shayna doing today? Hope she is continuing to improve.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> What a great report to wake up to. Go Shayna!
> 
> As to the breeder, I'm really sorry that she is not more concerned and I feel for all the other little puppies that could be affected. Maybe this is why she is no longer breeding Maltese. The only thing that I can suggest is that you post warnings on as many maltese boards as possible to warn people that anyone who owns a dog from this particular kennel might want to keep a close watch on the dog's health and anyone who plans to purchase a future dog might want to request testing. I would be very careful not to word it in such a way to place blame. Just state the facts. I don't know if it would do any good to report her to the AMA, but I guess you could write them a letter also.[/B]


Is there a generic way to list kennels that you have gotten a dog from that had a genetic problem? A way that isn't slanderous, and won't cause Joe problems? I certainly wish there were. Some day I'm going to want a puppy, and there has been lots of dogs on SM with serious problems. I have no idea which kennels they came from, or if the breeder responded correctly. Anyone breeding animals of any kind can produce an animal with an occasional problem. What happened after that animal appeared in their program? Did they stop using the lineage? Did they do further testing of their breeding dogs? Or did they deny any problems in their dogs and try to hide the problem. Knowing the kennel name of every dog with a problem isn't the only thing.

I hope and pray for some way to keep tract. But so far I see it talked about as a problem, but still no way to know. I don't think you can go by how many champions a breeder has, how beautiful their dogs are, how much they win, or how beautiful their website is. Not even how well they answer all the right questions.







OMG, it makes me crazy just thinking about it.


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

Shayna is back to 100%, actually 110% since she is so much more playful and wakeful. She is eating the low protein canned stuff from Hills and loves it. 

Her weight is great and we just gave her first bath (almost 2 weeks since surgery). There is almost no scar since they used internal stitching. 

They only thing is getting another Bile Acid test done in 2 months to see if her liver is functioning at all. 

Now that she has no stone, she is peeing regularly on her pads (no blood or frequency problems).

She looks amazing and we are totally spoiling her for putting her through the ordeal. 

We've been in contact with the breeder and it has not been a pleasent experience. We have couriered her all Shayna's medical history since day one including all the recent reports from the specialists and surgeons. She wants to have her vets examine the documentation. So far she is blaming us the owners for everything and has not offered and compensation. At the very least we want her to contact the other owners of her pups but I doubt that will happen.

I also have learned that there appears to be no governing body for breeders or anywhere or anybody to contact about breeders.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is great news! I'm so glad to read this. Disgusting, though, about the breeder ignoring this and disputing their responsibility.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am very happy that she is feeling great. 

Cathy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I too am very happy to hear of Shayna's wonderful progress







That is wonderful news















As for the breeder, I hope it never happens, but if anyone else has one of their pups and has the same problem, it will be very difficult to dispute a genetic problem and if it is, and the pups are registered with AKC perhaps there is where you need to start to get the word out that they are breeding gentically compramised dogs, just a thought, it makes me so angry that they are not recognizing that it is their breeding dogs passing this problem on, especially if they continue breeding them. I wonder how many other unsuspecting new owners are out there with sick little puppies


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been the website www.ckc.ca and there is no place or no one to even contact to go down that path. Yes, all the pups, sires and bitches are registered. 

If the breeder does not acknowledge that this was a genetic disorder, then I will have no choice but to go public with her well known and respected name and hopefully some of her customers will get their babies tested.

Just to narrow it down, this is for people who purchased a Maltese in Ontario, east of Toronto and paid between $1,500-$1850. 

At the end of the day, there were no other options, and my family feels that this was the best $5655.33 we could ever have speant on Shayna.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so happy that things are going so well with Shayna's recovery.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)




----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">First & formost a huge WOOHOO for Shayna!!! I'm just thrilled with her results for you! I wish you MANY happy years of love, kisses, & tailwags! I am really sorry you are having such a problem with your breeder. I pray for wisdom in knowing how to proceed.</span>


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So happy to hear continued good news about Shayna!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go Shayna! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so glad to hear about Shayna's great recovery. Go Shayna.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh thank Goodness! I'm so happy for you and Shanya!


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm sooo happy to read that Shayna is back to her normal self!!! Wonderful news









As far as the breeder is concerned, liver shunts are genetic, and in no way your fault. I don't see how she could be blaming you for your poor baby having a liver shunt. You did NOT cause this, as I'm sure you already know.

I pray that she understands the severity of the situation and lets the other pup owners know.

Anyway, great to hear about Shayna!!


----------



## coda (Jan 21, 2006)

My Coda has/had the liver shunt surgery(w/the contrictor) almost a year ago and he is doing fantastisc!!! I know your little one had the litigation surgery, which has different risks and outcomes. But I also had my hands full keeping Coda calm 2 days after I brought him home from the hospital.!!! His first follow up test was normal and by the sound of your pups behaivor, I pray for a positive report in 2 months. 

Since Coda's surgery I have have him checked every at the 2, 4, 6, months intervals.... this Sat will be his 1 year check up. If all is as I suspect(lil' 7.5 - 8 lb porker) , I will only have him checked in bi-annually.

Best wishes and positive energy to you and your little one!!!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry I have no input but will send







and prayers your way.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I was just bumping this back up in hopes to getting another positive report on Shayna......


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I am so glad to hear that she has recovered so well. What a ordeal to have to go through. I hope from now on she will know nothing but good health and happiness. You know it's sad at how some of these breeders act when they get informed that they have sold an puppy that has a genetic problem. I got Rudy from a very well known show breeder.He was sold to me as a pet because he had a bad tail.We knew this and that was just find. He's still a beautiful malt.But what we didn't know was that he not only has a bad tail he also has missing adult teeth and luxtating patilla in both legs. Of course she said she has NEVER had either problem in her breeding program. And never offered to help us pay for his very expensive surgery. So I guess the moral of this story is that you can't judge a breeder but the dogs they show!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I am so glad that Shayna is on the mend.


----------

